# The Display so far



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

I say display, becuase, it is a "veiw from the street" setup. I have a lot that doesn't go out until the Fri before to reduce the potential for theft.










There are a few more at: Halloween 07 pictures by captvinnie1 - Photobucket


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I love the sign!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah, great sign and life size props.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks awesome! The night shot is great!
Is that a man made tree in the yard? If so, can you post some details on it's construction? Also, I'd be interested in how you made the arch/sign between your columns. Thanks!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Those look GREAT! I love pic 100-3271 in your file.
What a cutie! The skelly is bigger than your little one!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks guys. It isn't much in comparison to the huants in this forum, but it is a labor of love.

jdubbya - there are a ton of pics of the construction of the tree in my photobucket files. The sign is simply foam board with a 4 1/2" hollow center that has a string of red rope lights inside.

As for the little cutie, he loves coming out into the yard with daddy. He tends to do more destruction than construction, but I love having him there.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Great yard. It really has a cool look to it. Just the right amount of props.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks great, that tree is really scary!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Really cool stuff!

What did you cover the tree with? Monster mud? Paper Mache?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Love the 'biggies'.

Nice job.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

The tree is monster mud (it was in the competition)


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Man - do I envy a good haunt fence!

Your album is terrific. It did not occur to me that a coffin could be made from foam insulation... what did you use to glue it together? Are there dimensions online somewhere?

Great job and super sign!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

edwood - that reminds me, I should have posted something about that. For the coffin, I used a pattern I found on line somewhere, but the thing is, the pattern was wrong. You were supposed to be able to make it from a single sheet. but it came out short. I glued it with Gorilla glue and added a thin sheet of plywood to the bottom, just for strength.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Cool stuff!


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

Love your "long-short-short-long" cemetery fence pattern! It makes it so much more Edward Gorey gothic-looking.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Looks excellent!
Love the sign and the arch!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

That entryway is great.


----------



## Dalejrmom2 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Looks great!!! I just love looking at everyone's haunts. It will give me ideas for my yard for next years halloween party. I love it!*


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey DS. The sign is wicked. What I really like about the display is that you have some figures all the way out to the end of your lawn at the fence. It engages 'passerbys' and not just TOT.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Looking good. How did you miter cut the foam for the casket? It is perfect.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Well, it's far from perfect. To be honest, I just used a razor on an angle.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Love the archway.


----------



## fg4432 (Sep 18, 2007)

How did you do that yard sign? I am in total envy...


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

sweet.... sign is super cool!


----------

